# What are some good, non-tomato based pizza sauces?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What are some good, non-tomato based pizza sauces?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Pestos, any kind, tapenades, something as simple as caramelized onions, perhaps mixed with chopped up sundried tomatoes, mushroom duxelle...


----------



## soup (Apr 2, 2008)

Expanding on what Anneke said, we do a traditional basil pesto with some soft cheese in it like asiago or Havarti along with the traditional parm or romano. I like to use sun dried tomatoes, shittake mushrooms, black olives, and if a meat is desired, grilled shrimp or grilled (or raw smoked) salmon then a little feta cheese crumbles.

Another option is Alfredo sauce. Fresh basil makes a great topping along with fresh red onions, fresh tomato, spinach, and seafood is a great topper with Alfredo too.


----------



## lesstalkmoreroc (May 12, 2008)

For some non traditional sauces:

Thai Peanut Sauce
Curry Sauce
Sweet Chili Sauce
BBQ Sauce
ect....
ect....

Think of some of your favorite dishes with sauces and convert them into pizza's.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I LOVE the alfredo sauces. I put spinach, garlic, sundried tomatoes, and mushrooms on a pizza with alfredo. DELICIOUS!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Iuse homemade creamy caesar dressing instead of alfredo. Everyone really likes it. I add some pesto too, and feta cheese.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

what about a pissalidiere (is that spelled right?) - cook lots of onions very slowly till they get a little color, then spread on the dough with some anchovies and good imported black olives and then bake. 

I had pizza today with slices of barely grilled eggplant with a parsley-garlic oil sauce (or pesto) spotted on top. It was delicious.

quattro formaggi - 4 cheeses - one should be gorgonzola, and you could use 3 other traditional italian cheeses - just put on top of half-baked pizza and finish baking. 

potato pizza - very popular here in italy - usually sliced potatoes and rosemary with some oil

cook the pizza without anything but salt and a little oil, then put arugola and slices of prosciutto or bresaola, with parmigiano shavings. (This is supposed to be cold on top of the hot pizza)

porcini mushrooms fried in oil with garlic, mozzarella and sausages

boiled, drained rapini (or broccoli rape). Heat olive oil in a frying pan with some garlic slices and hot pepper flakes, add the rapini and stir till seasoned. Put on top of pizza base. Then fry some split in half sausages and put these on top and bake the pizza. 

these are just a few that you can find in any well-furnished pizza place here. I'm sure i;m forgetting many more. 

Sorry, but i can;t see alfredo sauce on pizza. creamy pizza???


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I have eaten a seafood pizza with a béchamel sauce as the base. Very tasty.

Other interesting ideas I have heard (but haven't tasted)
Salsa with jalapeno, onions, bell peppers and cheddar or Monterayjack.

Chilli sauce with bacon, onions and spicy meatballs (a meat lovers of course)

This I have done... surprisingly good
Dessert pizza: thin layer of applesauce, thin pear and apple slices (pineapple, peaches, etc), brush with melted butter and sprinkle brown sugar maybe a little allspice, cinnamon and nutmeg.

Although nobody has invented this yet, I dread the day someone comes up with a Poutine pizza: BBQ sauce, fries and unripe soft cheese (my stomach is churning)

Luc H.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd like to echo pesto. A good one will make your customers forget there is such a thing as tomato-based pizza sauce.

Trying to think of a recipe...just make a typical pesto, and add minced pineapple and minced thai chili and...wow. Guarantee tomato sauce won't be missed.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I think you just did. Congratulations!


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, Luc_H, we are now counting on you to pioneer Poutine Pizza!
Please post before and after pics!



BTW the first time I ever tasted Poutine was at a gas station in Australia!


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

You're kidding!!!! 
I hate the fact it is Quebec's claim and (poisonous) contribution to the culinary world.

Luc H.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG undue pressure on my creative culinary experience.... I am crumbling under this pressure.... I can't take it.....


Luc H. (is experience technical difficulties... please standby.... beeeeeeeeeeeeep!)


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

That sounds good. I've been wanting to try my hand at pizza dough, and this could be a good foundation for the topping. Basically start making a good onion soup but don't add any broth or liquid - well, maybe a healthy splash of wine, then reduced to a syrupy consistency - I'm sure too runny would be a mess.

mjb.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

French Onion Soup Pizza? 

Can't go wrong there!


----------



## laww1949 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have gout and tomatoes are not good for me. I love pizza but the tomato base aggravates my gout!

Lawrence


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Good Morning Abe,

I would go with a Pizza Bianco ( white pizza ) which is more or less a 4 or 5 cheese type; a Ricotta, Bufala d ´ Mozzarella, Asiago or Taleggio and possibly a provolone ... I am uncertain if blue cheese ( gorgonzola ) should be eaten with the gout ... which is why I suggested 4 mild cow cheeses and one buffalo fresh cheese.

***

These are all bovine cheese varieties and the Ricotta and Bufala Mozzarella can be combined as if you were preparing a lasagna filling with some herbs of choice and perhaps a clove or 2 of garlic which is healthy. Some Zucchini ( corgette ) and roast aubergine ( eggplant ) and fresh halved mushrooms can be a nice addition or some Proscuitto di Palma or a York type boiled Ham ... I am a cheesaholic, so I like my Bianco Pizza just as is, with 4 or 5 different Italian cheeses.

*** Anchovies and olives may be too rich for people suffering the gout ... though I am not expert on this ailment, it is caused by excessive rich foods, foie, caviar, anchovies etcetra.

I had noticed almost everyone who jotted you a note, mentioned sun dried tomatoes !  The person requesting information stated, No Tomatoes because he has the gout.

I have seen Carbonara pizzas at the Sardinian Trattoria here in Madrid, lovely aromas,  and I understand it is lovely  from my table neighboring diners --- with Proscuitto di Palma ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A lite Alfreddo works great, especially with mushrooms, a White Mornay, A Clam or Seafood Sauce


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I do some like Siduri's only a mixture......potatoes, evo, garlic, rosemary, aged gouda.....


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually the OP is just looking for non tomato based sauces, so the application of sundried tomatoes could be debatable. That's not meant to be snarky, please imagine a pleasant tone of voice  I do hope some of the ideas mentioned are helpful to Lawrence!

A couple of my faves...

BLT- mayo, bacon, tomato, cheese, finish with chopped lettuce and cracked pepper.
Buffalo Chicken- buffalo sauce, Gorganzola, red onion, chicken
Philly Cheese Steak- Brown sauce, sliced steak, peppers, mushrooms, onion.


----------



## monica hoff (May 29, 2013)

I found that since my husband is allergic to tomatoes and dairy I had to reinvent the cooking wheel.

So, I created my own Italian red sauce using RED bell peppers.

I boiled the bell peppers till they were soft. Scooped the pulp off the skins and put into a food processor. 

Added all the fresh Italian seasonings possible:

whole garlic, onion, basil, oregano, rosemary, thyme, marjoram, sugar, salt, pepper, etc. to create that same Pizzaria flavor. I added a bit of olive oil to give it that spreadable texture as well. Great for all the Italian red sauce recipes.

Wha La! It was a hit!! He loved it!!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

For me, clam sauce.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Just posted this in another thread but I guess it's relevant here too: Wolfgang Puck's shallot cream+smoked salmon pizza: http://www.wolfgangpuck.com/recipes/view/6162/pizza-with-smoked-salmon-and-caviar





  








pizza.JPG




__
french fries


__
Mar 7, 2013


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

We have a local, memorable non tomato pizza in Argentina. The _fugazzeta_, a double crust pizza topped with onions. The mozzarella goes in the middle of the crusts.

Take a look (pick from honestcooking.com):





  








images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTarHZCacC6GE8PTQJE67ShmR6GTnkr3




__
ordo


__
May 29, 2013








From the same website, a brief explanation *HERE.*


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> We have a local, memorable non tomato pizza in Argentina.


Hey, that reminds me, in France we have Pissaladière! More info on wikipedia.





  








pissaladiere.JPG




__
french fries


__
May 29, 2013








EDIT: Oops, I'm too late, siduri had already mentioned it.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

That's what you get for posting without reading FF!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif I made it for supper last night, in fact. funny coincidence. My favorite pizza actually.


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

While we are at French pizza-style dishes, there is of course the whole Alsatian Flammkuchen / tarte flambée thing. The basic sauce is crème fraîche, onions and lardons. Starting from that base, it can be widely varied - added cheese, mushrooms, hell I've been to one place that sold a Flammkuchen topped with sauerkraut and sausages - essentially a choucroute garnie as topping


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear there are more pissaladière addepts on this forum. I make a fast one with a storebought puff pastry bottom instead of a more "official" breaddough based pissaladière. It's a good alternative, especially when serving a small slice of this as an entry or as an amuse gueule with your apero.

You just need a whole lot of onions that need to be sliced and panfried for a very long time first, without coloring them too much. On this one there's nearly 1 kg of raw onion; they reduce quite a lot when frying them first!

The rest is too simple and probably needs no explanation? And don't forget the thyme and a touch of garlic!

Oh, I always buy olives with stone included. Give them a bang in your mortar and they will pop open so you can remove the stone easily. Pictures date from last year.





  








pissaladiere1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 1, 2013











  








pissaladiere2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 1, 2013












  








pissaladiere3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 1, 2013











  








pissaladiere4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jun 1, 2013


----------



## karenpaleo (Jun 2, 2013)

I just discovered a good alternative to pesto while I was reading this site.  I caramelized onion, stir fried broc & asparagus tips.

with 6 cloves garlic.  Let it cool and pulse it.  I put it on my cauliflower pizza crust which is to die for   Then Ill fry up some Toscano Salami and top it. Drizzel with

herb infused olive oil  YUM


----------



## phillycook (Jun 2, 2013)

I haven't tried it, but I just saw a picture recently of a pizza with an artichoke-based sauce--sounds great!


----------

